# Craftsman 32cc leaf blower model no.358.797920



## Himber (Jun 11, 2013)

My leaf blower will not start... There is a spark but no gas is getting to the plug??? Can any one help me out? Thanks!!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Himber said:


> My leaf blower will not start... There is a spark but no gas is getting to the plug??? Can any one help me out? Thanks!!


Check the fuel lines, they may be cracked or broken in the tank, try moving the cylinder head the bolts holding it may have come loose. Have a good one. Geo


----------

